# Sticky  How to give canine Heimlich maneuver and CPR



## BellaLina's Mom

Since my Bella almost choked to death, I've decided to locate articles and take a class on canine CPR. Here is an article on the Internet for canine CPR to keep handy (it may help you save your chihuahua's life):


How to Give Canine CPR 
By Lori S. Mohr 
(as referenced by First Aid For Dogs by Tim Hawcroft)

CPR (cardiopulmonary resuscitation) is the process of breathing life back into an unconscious human. A similar technique can also work effectively on dogs.

The signs that indicate the need for CPR include unconsciousness, lack of arousal, lack of physical movement, or eye blinking. These symptoms can occur from drowning, choking, electrical shock, or a number of other situations. 

*The key to canine CPR is remembering the ABCs:* 
*A* irway, 
*B* reathing, and 
*C* ardiac compression. 


*To perform the three techniques, follow these steps.* 
Lay the dog on a flat surface on its right side and extend the head back to create an airway.

Open the jaws to check for obstructions, and if any exist and are not easily removed, do one of two things, depending on the size of the dog. For small dogs, hold them upside down by their back end and shake vigorously to try removing the obstruction. For large dogs, lay them on their side and, if necessary, use long-nosed pliers to remove the obstruction.

Cup your hands around the muzzle of the dog's mouth so that only the nostrils are clear. Blow air into the nostrils with five or six quick breaths, again, depending on the size of the dog. Continue the quick breaths at a rate of one breath every three seconds or 20 breaths per minute. Small dogs and puppies require short and shallow breaths. Large dogs need longer and deeper breaths.

Check for a heartbeat by using your finger on the inside of the thigh, just above the knee. 

If you don't feel a pulse, put your hand over the dog's chest cavity where the elbow touches the middle of the chest. If you still don't find a pulse, have one person continue breathing into the nostrils (mouth to snout), while another gives cardiac massage.

Give the dog a cardiac massage by placing both hands palms down between the third and sixth rib on the chest cavity. For small dogs or puppies, place one hand or thumb on the chest. 
For large dogs, place your hands on top of each other. Use the heel of your hand(s) to push down for 10 quick compressions and then check to see if consciousness has been restored. 

If consciousness has not been restored, continue the compressions in cycles of about 10 every six seconds for 10 cycles a minute. 

After each cycle of compression, the other person should give the dog two breaths of air in the nostrils. If only one person is present, this procedure can still be done successfully. 

Once the dog has started breathing, contact a veterinarian immediately. 

Source: Best Friends Health Library


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

*How to give canine Heimlich maneuver*

Since my Bella almost choked to death, I've looked for articles and will take a canine first aid class. Here is an Internet article on canine Heimlich maneuver to keep handy (it may help you save your chihuahua's life):


Canine CPR and Heimlich maneuver
Know what to do if your dog stops breathing. 
By Betsy Brevitz, D.V.M.


If you know your dog has a small ball, toy, piece of food, or other object stuck in his trachea (windpipe) and he can't breathe, do the Heimlich maneuver immediately.


*How to give the Heimlich maneuver to your dog:*
1. Stand (if he's a tall dog) or kneel (if he's a small or medium dog) behind the dog, with the dog facing away from you.

2. Put your arms around the dog's waist. Make a fist with one hand and place your fist, thumb side up, on the dog's abdomen just below his ribs. Wrap your other hand around that fist. 

3. Give a hard, fast jerk or squeeze upward, toward the dog's backbone. Apply enough force to move the dog's whole body. *If he's a very small dog, place two knuckles of one hand on the abdomen just below the ribs and the other hand flat on the dog's back to help steady him, then give a quick, hard poke upward with your knuckles.* 

If the object does not come out of the dog's mouth on the first try, give another hard jerk. If after three or four jerks the object still has not come out or the dog still can't breathe, rush him to the nearest veterinary clinic, where a vet can do a tracheotomy (cut a hole in the dog's windpipe below the obstruction) to get air into the lungs and then remove the object surgically.


----------



## Kari

Thanks for posting 

I'm gonna sticky this :wink:


----------



## kimmiek915

THanks! This is very good to know just in case. You never know what will happen, so it's definitely a smart idea to be ready and armed with knowledge.


----------



## nar1122

Thanks for sharing this. It can be very helpful.


----------



## dextermom

Thanks! 

My Dex is a bit of a pig when he eats and i've had to get his food out of his mouth before. I was worrying about him choking.


----------



## designsfordinkydogs

Thank you so much for this valuable information. I will share this with my customers.


----------



## Constance

Thank you for posting this life saving information. I have worked as a Emergency person for many years, so this information for canines is so important.


----------



## Constance

I read this information again because it is always great to refresh one'e memory.


----------



## chihuahua_momma

thanks


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Wow, we almost had to use this yesterday! He started choking on his treat, but thankfully fixed it himself! I am going to print and laminate this asap! Thanks!!!


----------



## harperleechi

Valuable information. Such a scary thought. Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis

Thanks for posting, this is something we all need to read and reread!


----------



## chiapet7

Thanks for that post. 

Also, not sure if anyone knows this but a few times a year, there is an organization that gives first aid instructions -classes CPR for dogs. I totally forgot the name of the organization, but will post if it comes to me. Wondering i f it is the red cross not sure.


----------



## Chi Nation

Very good info to keep on hand!


----------



## KFox

Thankyou for posting this I was going to look for something about this myself so it was nice to see!


----------



## Ghis+Milo

Thank you for posting this... It's so helpfull... Sorry to hear about your incident... Must've been scary...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## enginesrus

I saved a baby kitten that was passing out from choking, I used fingers not knuckles. Also on my chi many times, not with knuckles, and not very forcibly. And rear end up in the air after. Its most always cat crunchy's that cause it.
Some one says must have been scary, very much so. All should have the simple tools that are unobtainable for emergency's. Especially in areas where earthquakes are a possibility, there will be no vet to go to in such an emergency.


----------

